# Bermuda being overrun by...??



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Does anyone have a clue what type of grass this is? Google lens searches all come back with a kind of fescue. But I'm not sure what it is. I honestly want it all gone but would have to know what it is first right? My first thought was ST. Augustine but seeing as how that's only plugged or laid, I don't believe it'll be that. No neighbors have it and this is a relatively new community. The dark Bermuda, I'm not too sure what it is but it doesn't have sod properties. Just need to get rid of this unsightly light green wide bladed grass


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

It also seems to grow faster than the Bermuda, which is crazy


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

c'mon man, pull out a couple samples and give us a decent photo.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

C'mon man? There's no need for all that. If the pictures weren't enough you could've just said so.

What do you need specifically? Roots or something? Blades up close?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Here's an example:










Photo should be clear, allowing for discrimination of small details.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Edited to remove my wrong answer


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Here's an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof. Alright I'll try my best. I'll have to kinda finger through the other grass to get just that.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Here's what I got. Best I could get.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

@Redtwin 
Is that second picture not Torpedo?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Interesting. Could that be what it is?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I say torpedo also. I had a little spot of it and the roots looked super identical.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's a tough one. It doesn't look like torpedo to me. The dead giveaway to torpedograss is the thick white rhizome/root. I thought I could just run out to my ditch and pull a sample but it hasn't really taken off down here just yet.

EDIT: This thread  has some excellent photos of torpedograss in it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DFW245 said:


> C'mon man? There's no need for all that. If the pictures weren't enough you could've just said so.
> 
> What do you need specifically? Roots or something? Blades up close?


You're kidding right?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

To add- it looks like two things pulled up. Torpedo grass and st Augustine. Both will be lighter than your majority.

A fair bit has some nodes on it, so it's rhizome spreading plant for what you've shown.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon man? There's no need for all that. If the pictures weren't enough you could've just said so.
> ...


Lol.

Anyways, so you do figure theres some st augustine there? Idk how that would've even got there


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DFW245 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


Without clear photos it's hard. Your second photo even looks like you plucked off baby crabgrass.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Damn. Ok well I'll try again in a sec. It's mowed kinda low so it's hard to grab enough. Also in the middle of an overseeing so there's that. But it's been a couple days and it's already shooting up

Wait were those not clear? I thought those were better than the first set


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Zoysia :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know what it is. It looks like a variety of zoysia to me, but not one I recognize.

I don't see any St. Aug.

Maybe one sample is a crabgrass.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Monocot Master said:


> Zoysia :thumbup:


Really?

Could it be zenith zoysia?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon man? There's no need for all that. If the pictures weren't enough you could've just said so.
> ...


Seriously, I was like this &#129776;close to unsubscribing from this thread upon being admonished. We need some kind of sticky note on posting photos for grass identification.

It's not always easy to see the ligules, the collar, the vernation!


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


Yeah, clearly. General consensus doesn't always mean common knowledge. Can't expect everyone to just know.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe its BURMEDA


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DeepC said:


> Maybe its BURMEDA


Common Bermuda was also something considered at first. But I didn't think the wide blades matched. Really gives me St Augustine vibes. But it grows faster than the Bermuda in the rest of the lawn and I was of the mindset Bermuda was one of the fastest growing grasses behind rye.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

DeepC said:


> Maybe its BURMEDA


Cracked me up 😂


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Zoysia


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> DeepC said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe its BURMEDA
> ...


Agreed. I'm done with the internet tonight.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

DFW245 said:


> Monocot Master said:
> 
> 
> > Zoysia :thumbup:
> ...


@Greendoc What say ye?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> DeepC said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe its BURMEDA
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I was going to say Zoysia but not sure. I know it's not SA. The only SA I saw was the photo @ionicatoms posted as an example. @DFW245... see if you can pull some of the root/rhizome up with it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Its Zoysia.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> Its Zoysia.


Really? You're certain? Is there a telltale sign?


Redtwin said:


> I was going to say Zoysia but not sure. I know it's not SA. The only SA I saw was the photo @ionicatoms posted as an example. @DFW245... see if you can pull some of the root/rhizome up with it.


Will do. I'll grab some in the AM. This is becoming more and more interesting to me now. The fact that this could actually be zoysia instead of some fast growing weed. I'll try and grab some roots with it. Again like I said it's pretty short right now. Maybe like 1" or so. So I'd have to dig deep and try to find a stem to work down to.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

DeepC said:


> Maybe its BURMEDA


Thank you for the chortle.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Its Zoysia.


I thought the blades looked too boat like, but rounded, hence my st Aug assertion. What was the tell for you?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

So this seems to be harder than I thought. Or I'm just inept smh. But these are the best I could get for now. Also, I seem to have found a couple seedheads in an area I can't cut yet. Maybe that'll help?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is Zoysia. As in Zoysia Japonica. That grass sprig you pictured above the seedhead is another grassy weed.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> That is Zoysia. As in Zoysia Japonica. That grass sprig you pictured above the seedhead is another grassy weed.


Well alright. That's a start, looks like I'll probably have to deal with it for now unless there's a way to get rid of it in one season


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Does not happen in one season. Getting rid of it. Nothing good in lawncare happens in one season.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DFW245 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > That is Zoysia. As in Zoysia Japonica. That grass sprig you pictured above the seedhead is another grassy weed.
> ...


Get yourself some Fusilade ii and rid yourself of that Bermuda weed!  :lol:


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

What is the history of your yard? Have you had it long? Was any of this grass/weeds present last year or did it just appear now? I get something similar but it's when I put the cheap birdseed out, any birdfeeders nearby? Some looked like Zoysia but some others looked like weeds. Did you always have this or did it just randomly grow itself?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

rjw0283 said:


> What is the history of your yard? Have you had it long? Was any of this grass/weeds present last year or did it just appear now? I get something similar but it's when I put the cheap birdseed out, any birdfeeders nearby? Some looked like Zoysia but some others looked like weeds. Did you always have this or did it just randomly grow itself?


Well truth be told, I haven't had this long at all. This has been my first full year with it. I came to this forum after making dumb mistakes lol went to nearest big box store and bought a bag of zoysia, took all the necessary steps and yet nothing happened in the first season really. The Bermuda took off. Handily. Next thing I know yard is covered in something that doesn't appear to be zoysia. Well, fool me twice....turns out it's zoysia japonica.....the weaker cheaper variety that I wasn't sure existed. One season later and it's come in, splotchy as hell, but in. So it's a self created problem in hindsight. A perfect balance of ignorance and inexperience will do that. I'll just have a mixed lawn this year. Planned on mowing at .50in. Honestly when I moved here, it was terrible looking. I think I have a photo...


MAY17/2021


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

There is a way to selectively kill Zoysia in Bermuda.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

We have all been there. Most of us made similar mistakes over the years. That is why my backyard consists of 10 different types of Bermuda, with some zoysia mixed in as well. If I were you I would continue to learn before I decided to kill one of the grasses. But that's me.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

rjw0283 said:


> We have all been there. Most of us made similar mistakes over the years. That is why my backyard consists of 10 different types of Bermuda, with some zoysia mixed in as well. If I were you I would continue to learn before I decided to kill one of the grasses. But that's me.


I have. Mostly. It's been almost a year of learning things. Bermuda related anyway. I don't know everything tho. And by lookin at this old pic I haven't seen in forever, it doesn't appear that I had any sod laid down huh? Maybe the Bermuda in my front yard ISNT sod at all. Just wish there was a way to tell if it's hybrid or common without being side by side


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> turns out it's zoysia japonica.....the weaker cheaper variety that I wasn't sure existed.


Japonica might be cheaper but it's certainly not the weaker variety.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

According to my neighbor, Zoysia is going to eventually crowd out everything else. Just keep cutting it and killing weeds.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

that tree might make things difficult to spread as it looks like a pretty shady tree. Maybe some drainage issues as well.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

rjw0283 said:


> that tree might make things difficult to spread as it looks like a pretty shady tree. Maybe some drainage issues as well.


You looking at the first posted pics? Or the one a couple of posts back? The more recent post is from a year ago. The bright sunny pics are recent. The tree has been pruned back quite a bit. And the house is facing in such a way that the sun kinda swivels around my house. So the lawn gets pretty even sun, some areas more than others. Drainage issues though, you are completely right about that. I've been trying to combat that. 


Redtwin said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > turns out it's zoysia japonica.....the weaker cheaper variety that I wasn't sure existed.
> ...


Not the weaker? Hmm. I thought it was the cheapy weaker big box store variety??


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Japonicas are just the broader leaf varieties. I'd take the Pepsi challenge any day with my Empire against a Matrella when it comes to sensitivities. El Toro (Japonica) is a whole other level of voracious. The Matrellas sure do look nice though when they are healthy.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Nothing weak about Zoysia Japonica until it is infested by Nematodes and killed by Large Patch.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Nothing weak about Zoysia Japonica until it is infested by Nematodes and killed by Large Patch.


----------



## 808Lawn (Oct 28, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> There is a way to selectively kill Zoysia in Bermuda.


What is the way to do this? I have Zoysia that came in from neighbors yard in my Tifgrand.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> There is a way to selectively kill Zoysia in Bermuda.


Would love to know what that is. That, and how long it'll take.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> Japonicas are just the broader leaf varieties. I'd take the Pepsi challenge any day with my Empire against a Matrella when it comes to sensitivities. El Toro (Japonica) is a whole other level of voracious. The Matrellas sure do look nice though when they are healthy.


Ah so it's just a wider blade variety. Different strokes I guess. Prefer the finer bladed, dark, celebration like colors.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bump. I'd love to find a way to get rid of the zoysia. I'm even more interested now since the zoysia seems to be yellowing and thinning a bit whereas my Bermuda is darkening and getting thicker. Perfect time to strike?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Metribuzin + Tenacity.


----------



## gwest (Apr 18, 2021)

My neighbor put in zoysia a few years ago and I ended up doing a dry creek bed to keep our lawns seperated.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> Metribuzin + Tenacity.


Sounds great. I'll look into it.

Tenacity doesn't hurt the Bermuda?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

DFW245 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Metribuzin + Tenacity.
> ...


It will ding the Bermuda badly for about 14 days. However, with the Metribuzin, that effect is mitigated to a degree, Do not try to apply Tenacity by itself to Bermuda, it will cause equal damage to both the Bermuda and the Zoysia.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Beautiful. Thank you. I'll be trying this asap. I'm assuming before it gets too too hot? It'll be in the 90s for a week


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Needs to be done when it is warm. Cannot be done when you do not have control over water. The lawn should not get any water for at least 3 days post application. That includes rain.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> Needs to be done when it is warm. Cannot be done when you do not have control over water. The lawn should not get any water for at least 3 days post application. That includes rain.


Got it. By warm I assume you mean this 8+days of 90+ degree weather we have right now. And I also have pop up sprinklers so I'll be sure to turn em off.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


About to grab these products from a local site one. Your post here...you're saying WHILE being treated with both the metribuzin and tenacity it'll be about 14 days dinged badly? Or normally 14 days but the metribuzin will lessen it down from 14 days?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Also, I just assume you abide by the label rates of both correct? And apply together in a mixed tank as normal?


----------

